# Two unsuccessful icsi cycles what next?



## akhy (Oct 13, 2011)

I've not been on here for awhile and hopefully I'm posting in the right bit.  I've just had my second icsi cycle, my husband has a low sperm count and I have pcos.  Unfortunately this cycle also resulted in a bfn and I am absolutely devastated.  I have no other shots left on the NHS, i didn't have any embies frozen and just feel lost.  The last time I had to wait two months to see the doctor after the first bfn and was told everything had gone well and there was no explanation for why it hadn't worked so will probably get the same this time. 

I don't know what to do next - I feel so low and like my body isn't capable of getting pregnant.  I hope someone can give me some hope or advice on what to do next - thanks.


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

hiya hun

have you taken a look at this thread hun  http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=261901.0
it has a list of what to ask at a followup appt and also some links to boards/threads around FF that might be helpful to know where to go next 

We also have a chatter thread which you can join to 'meet the girls' in the same situation 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=287607.0


----------



## LizzieBee (Nov 17, 2011)

Hi akhy,

I am in a similar situation to you.  We had our first IVF in Dec - BFN, and we just got our second BNF on Friday.  I was so sure that it had worked this time!

I have an-ovulatory cycles and amenorrhea, my DH has low sperm motility.  We got married 2.5 yrs ago and have been trying ever since.  It became obvious that we were going to need help very quickly, as my periods never settled down after coming off the pill and blood test showed up abnormal hormone levels. (I had never had proper periods since my teens).

On Friday I was hysterical.  But, I am dealing with things better now.  I think it helps to have a plan.  I looked at the thread reccommended by shellebell and I'm compiling a list of questions to ask my consultant when I see her.  This is giving me a sense of control and also a feeling that there may be other investigations and IVF protocols that we could give a try which may be more successful.  

We were in the same situation after our first unsuccessful cycle, the docs told us there was no explanation and to try again.  During out first cycle my DH's mum, auntie and Gran had all died and his dad had been critically ill in hospital and I had been signed of work with stress and a near breakdown, so we put the failure down to all the stress!!  So, we were willing to give it another go as we thought the stress was to blame, and we were sure that it would work this time as we are in a much better place.  Now I think there is something physically wrong either with our embryos or with me that is stopping a pregnancy from taking place.  We has 2 blasts put in this time, so there was every chance that it should work for us.

Sadly our NHS postcode does not pay for ANY treatment, so we are having to foot the bill ourselves.  We luckily have savings, but these are running out and I have left my job due to the stress of prolonged infertility and IVF - so, things are pretty bad!

Anyway, enough of that....here's my master plan...hope it helps you....

1. Firstly DON'T GIVE UP.  There are loads of couples on here who have been in our shoes who have finally got the BFP they dreamed of.

2. Research and compile a long list of all the questions you want to ask your doc.  There may be something they can discover and treat that will improve your chances.

3.  Don't let this ruin your life and controle you.  Infertility is the enemy - fight it.  It's not your fault.  You are not alone.  You will not be beaten!

4.  Plan feel-good treats for you and your DH.  Maybe a drive to the seaside and a long walk.  A weekend away.  Whatever therapy you need to get your endorphins racing.  Exercise and sunshine are good.

5.  Investigate the alternatives.  I'm seeing a Chinese doctor who is going to give me herbal remedies.  Who knows, it may work...I'll let you know how I get on.  Also look into vitamin supplements, relaxation techniques etc.  Can't hurt.

6.  Coping with seeing preg women - I imagine each time I see a lady with a bump that she and her hub have been through what we are going through and have finally got their dream.  I think it's one in 6 couples who have fertility issues.

7.  Keep trying naturally.  Who knows - and it's free - and it's more fun than IVF!!!!

8.  Do you or your DH have health insurance through your work that may pay for investigations at a private clinic if not treatment  We were surprised to find that we did.  

9.  Does your work offer fertility leave?  It was only when I left my job to take a 6 month sabbatical when I found out that I was untitled to a weeks extra paid leave to help with coping with fertility treatment!  No one had ever mentioned this to me.  It may help you if you know you can have some time off during your next cycle.

It's not easy this infertility stuff, but for most of us there will be a happy ending eventually...Whilst there's still hope (and for you I'm sure there is), hang  onto it and don't focus on the past and the negatives.

You and I will get there!

  

Liz
xxx


----------



## KandK (Nov 17, 2011)

Firstly so sorry about your situation, I've had 2 cycles too and just about to start my third.  When I read the stories here of so many women who have gone through so much - multiple, multiple, multiple! cycles or can't afford more cycles etc I look at myself and think it could be worse and that gives me the strength to keep trying.  As for your PCOS, what has your dr done to treat this? are you on Metformin?  If not it has great benefits for PCOS sufferers as does a low carbohydrate diet.  If you have to self-fund future cycles then you could go abroad and get it done much cheaper and the facilities are top class (I know because I am living overseas away from my home country and getting tx at a 1/4 of the cost of back home and highly qualified doctors and top private hospital).  Don't give up, there are always options


----------



## set55 (Jan 10, 2012)

akhy

i am in the same situation as you, had our second unsuccessful cycle in april and am lost basically.  I have low amh and dh slightly low motility.  Everything went very well second time around my egg quality was improved (had acc before and during treatment) have my follow up app next week and i know they're just going to say everything was fine, went really well etc no reason why it didn't work.  I feel so deflated i'm worried that time is running out as i never get many eggs with my low amh but i just don't want to go thr it again for another bfn.  I'm looking into having immune tests 1 and 2.  But have to wait 6 weeks for an app with my gp.  Maybe if u like me are in the don't know why it went wrong bracket u could look into tests.  Level 1 should be free with your gp approving (time will tell june 13th app) and level 2 with a clinic are costly £1000 ish but i think this is the way we're going to go i'd rather know if there are additional problems that something can be done about than just carry on with anther cycle and it fail again.  This could be anything from thyroid prob to killer cells - when your body attacks foreign cells cos it thinks it protecting u.


----------



## LizzieBee (Nov 17, 2011)

Hi Set55,
I am totally in the same boat as you after getting our second BFN on Friday.  We were given very good odds at IVF being sucesful for us and now I feel like I can't put myself through the whole thing again without futher investigations.  We have a follow-up ith our consultant gyney on 13th June.  Did you have to go through your GP to get the level 1 tests done, or did you speak to your fertility doctor?  I had presumed it was something that would be organised by the fertility clinic, but if I can get them done at GPs, then I will try that.

What does low amh mean?  If it helps, I have a friend at work who had very low number of eggs collected and she is now 6 months preg after her third IVF!!  She is 39 or 40 I think.  

Let me know how you get on with your tests.
Good luck!


Liz
xxx


----------



## set55 (Jan 10, 2012)

lizziebee,

As i understand it u can get level one tests on nhs thr your gp.  My app with gp is not till june 13th but from what i've read most gp's will get them done for you.  However they can refuse but thought it is worth a shot otherwise at a clinic they can cost £500 up.  Level 2 tests more rare and specialist only certain clinics and expensive £1000.

Low AMH is a measure as i understand it of ovarian reserve - So i have low ovarian reserve i  only have a limited number of eggs.  my figure is 6.4 but there are ladies on here that have amh as low as 0.1.  I think it means that my number of eggs and fertility will decline more quickly than "normal" women.


----------



## set55 (Jan 10, 2012)

Hi ladies

Had my review app yesterday and has given me food for thought.  It wasn't the "well u were just unlucky" speech.  the consultant was really helpful about exploring the reasons why it might have failed.  Although there are no def answers it has helped me think about what to do next.  My dh sperm results were classed as normal so that was good and my response throughout treatment fert rate and appearance of eggs/embies etc was totally improved from cycle 1.  nevertheless everything points to eggs being an issue.  We spoke about further tests and i will def do level 1 tests but am now not so keen to do level 2.  These tests are a very grey area which i kinda of knew and its not proven whether treatment for all the issues they test for will make any difference.  now my current clinic does not do the level 2 tests but i didn't feel like he was trying to put me off the tests.  

We also raised the question of donor eggs.  although the consultant cannot make the decision for us he can only advise he said that our chances might be slightly better with donor eggs.  but he said he thinks it is still viable to try with our own eggs as well. 
Now we don't know what to do give it another go with my eggs or start the process of donor eggs (which could take 6-12 months)

Any thoughts??


----------



## harden77 (May 28, 2012)

I'm in the same position we've had two failed cycles - did get BFP on first but began bleeding before test day and had an early loss  

I've also booked in with my GP and hopefully can have the level 1 blood tests done ... not sure where we go from here really.  Dont want to go through all the heartache again if there are other issues which could stop it working.

Fingers crossed we all get those lovely BFP xx


----------



## akhy (Oct 13, 2011)

Sorry all - I've not been on here for a while and hadn't realised so many of u had shared ur experiences - thank u for that as it makes me feel like I'm not alone! Ive had a few months of not thinking about having babies as I felt like I needed a break from it all. Im going to look at trying to conceive naturally and try Chinese medicine or aromatherapy - unfortunately due to finances we can't self fund another cycle so just have to hope and try all the different things out there.  

I wish u all the best and fingers crossed it happens for us all soon x


----------

